# otocinclus spawning



## travicki (Aug 6, 2007)

does anyone know how often otos spawn? a little over two weeks ago my otos spawned and layed about 31 eggs, 21 of which survived. now they have spawned again, and i just counted the fry (the ones that were visible from the front of the tank) so far about 53 of the little guys. i'm beginning to wonder if i should separate the males from the female. either that or start an oto breeding center!!!


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

i'll take 6 of them off your hands


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

oh man you are SOO lucky! do you ship fish?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

i did not think they spawned in captivity! wow you are lucky!!


----------



## travicki (Aug 6, 2007)

as far as not spawning in captivity.........tell that to mine!!! i feel very fortunate to have not only witnessed the actual spawning, but simply watching these little guys grow. i just wish there was more information readily available about them. i really would like to know how often this can occur. and as far as shipping is concerned, i have never shipped a fish before, but can't imagine that it would be good for them being jostled around. if these guys make it though, feel free to stop by and pick some up!


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Please please take EXACT water parameters. i mean everything, Ammonia Nitrite nitrate ph kh Gh Alkalinity temperature Everything and post it on the internet or here on our site so others can attempt it! Also are you diong any techniques to spawn them?


----------



## travicki (Aug 6, 2007)

i do not mean to sound aquarium ignorant, but i'm not exactly sure how to measure some of the things you asked for. i have never measured anything in my tanks before, except for the temp. i have, however, purchased an amonia kit and a ph kit and did that testing for you......the temp is 78 and the ph is 7.2, the amonia is 0.0. i don't know if it makes any difference, but we have well water and i have never seemed to have any problems with my tanks. i hope this helps, and if you would like to tell me how to test for the other things, i would be more than happy to do that for you. sorry i couldn't be of more help.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

thats cool man. i have 6 octos and would love for them to breed. theyre cute little buggers.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> i don't know if it makes any difference, but we have well water and i have never seemed to have any problems with my tanks


Its much better, its all natural. I use it to! But your regions water could be extremely different than mine, and whatever it is the otos love it!


----------



## Countryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

How about how often and how much water do you change?


----------



## travicki (Aug 6, 2007)

i usually do about a 25% water change weekly.


----------



## travicki (Aug 6, 2007)

*ok, here's a couple of the fry........*








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

first of all otos prefer softer,more acidic water.and temps between 76 and 82.they spawn in a very similar fashion to corydoras.especially when you do water changes the fresh water is a little cooler.each female will usually produce eggs every couple of weeks;sometimes less.
if you wish to sell some and are willing to ship to cleveland i would like to get about 20 or so.might even be willing to trade you some fish and/or food.i am currently breeding bushynose plecos.long or short fin in brown or albino..thoricthys ellioti..hemichromis lafalili...heros rotkiel...hemichromis bimaculatus(turquois)...albino corydoras..and i forget what else.
the food i sell is called Plecocaine.comes in 4 sizes.from a powder for fry to 1/16" pellets.outstanding food for all fish.got a couple of 12" oscars that will come out of the water for it...


----------



## keithtang (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow,
this is the first time i see breeding of Oto breeding in aquarium tank.
Care to share whats the size of the tank and the filtration you are
using thanks alot.


----------



## travicki (Aug 6, 2007)

they are in a 10gallon with a penquin biowheel mini filter.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow lol i have he exact same size and filter as you. Also the same tempature ,ph and ammonia. Unfortunatly my water comes from the tap(without chlorine though!). Maybe i should get oto's too?


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Why is it so hard for otos to spawn?


----------



## travicki (Aug 6, 2007)

[ Maybe i should get oto's too?[/QUOTE]
lol, when and if they get big enough, feel free to come by and pick some up!!!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

that might be hard lol i live in Vancouver canada


----------



## travicki (Aug 6, 2007)

road trip!!!  :


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

where do you live travicki??


----------



## travicki (Aug 6, 2007)

i live in manassas, virginia. about 30 minutes outside washington, d.c.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

first battle ground of the civil war, The battle of Bull Run was near the town of mannassas


----------

